

Tell HN: HN item index count is approaching 10^7 - tomkwok

As you can see, there are only a few hundred items to go when this is posted. 10^7 = 10 million = 10,000,000. The previous (numerological) milestone, item 10^6, was ~ 6 years ago. Tell us about what you think HN would be like when the counter hits 10^8.
======
NY_hudson
at 10^8 HN will have annexed galaxy number UDFj-39546284 and constructed an
alternate civilization entirely out of 3D printing. All of its citizens will
be given stock options at birth.

~~~
bbcbasic
And smartphones will have evolved to display HN well. After all - it's not the
site that should be responsive it is the device.

------
mtmail
I'd love if HN could keep its strictness. The 10^6 got flagged for being of
low value (it just said congratulations in the title and nothing in the body)
and discussion on the 10^6+1 post is two users congratulating each other. In
almost all cases I agree with burried comments (and also the downvotes I've
received) and often it's one-liners, jokes, emoticons, +1/thumbs up which
doesn't add any much to a discussion.

Ask Science manages it by flagging a lot. Heck, here's a discussion about
farting in space and the first 100 comments are insightful.
[https://www.reddit.com/r/askscience/comments/3569v1/if_you_f...](https://www.reddit.com/r/askscience/comments/3569v1/if_you_farted_hard_enough_in_space_could_you_move/)

------
stephengillie
My math is questionable, but won't that happen in about 2070? (6 years to get
10% of the way, so about 54 years for the other 90%)?

Will we even be using metal and electricity still, or will all devices be made
of superconductors and use quantum entanglement for data _and_ power?

~~~
Someone
That's linear extrapolation over 6 years, but the progression isn't linear.
For example, the first million took 3220-2055 = 1165 days
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1),
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1000000](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1000000)).
That's over 3 years.

At that rate, it would be 270 years+ to get to 100M.

